# Outlook-Termin kommt nicht an



## Back2toxic (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ihr - neue Erkenntnisse - neue Frage - neuer Thread

Folgendes zum Problem:
Ich erstelle Termin-Einladungen per Delphi über exchange 2007, verschicke diese über SMTP.

nutze ich Exchange < 2007 kommen die Termin-Einladungen an (mit bestätigen, ablehnen...)-Buttons.

Das komische daran ist - hole ich die Mails über Outlook Express ab, so steht nicht mal mehr der VCalender-Eintrag in der Mail.

```
BEGIN:VCALENDAR
VERSION:2.0
METHOD:REQUEST
PRODID:Test PRODID
BEGIN:VTIMEZONE
TZID:(GMT+01.00) Sarajevo/Warsaw/Zagreb
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-TZID:2
BEGIN:STANDARD
DTSTART:16010101T030000
TZOFFSETFROM:+0200
TZOFFSETTO:+0100
RRULE:FREQ=YEARLY;WKST=MO;INTERVAL=1;BYMONTH=10;BYDAY=-1SU
END:STANDARD
BEGIN:DAYLIGHT
DTSTART:16010101T020000
TZOFFSETFROM:+0100
TZOFFSETTO:+0200
RRULE:FREQ=YEARLY;WKST=MO;INTERVAL=1;BYMONTH=3;BYDAY=-1SU
END:DAYLIGHT
END:VTIMEZONE
BEGIN:VEVENT
DTSTAMP:20100715T153448Z
DTSTART;TZID="(GMT+01.00) Sarajevo/Warsaw/Zagreb":20100715T160000
SUMMARY:Einladung zum Test
UID:3iMediaSwyxConferenceExtension147
ORGANIZER;CN=""test"":MAILTO:mail@example.de
LOCATION:
DTEND;TZID="(GMT+01.00) Sarajevo/Warsaw/Zagreb":20100715T170000
DESCRIPTION:Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text Text \N
SEQUENCE:0
PRIORITY:5
CLASS:
CREATED:20100715T153448Z
LAST-MODIFIED:20100715T153448Z
STATUS:CONFIRMED
TRANSP:OPAQUE
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-BUSYSTATUS:BUSY
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-INSTTYPE:0
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-INTENDEDSTATUS:BUSY
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-ALLDAYEVENT:FALSE
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-IMPORTANCE:1
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-OWNERAPPTID:1609332695
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-APPT-SEQUENCE:0
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-ATTENDEE-CRITICAL-CHANGE:20100715T153448Z
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-OWNER-CRITICAL-CHANGE:20100715T153448z
BEGIN:VALARM
ACTION:DISPLAY
DESCRIPTION:REMINDER
TRIGGER;RELATED=START:-PT00H15M00S
END:VALARM
END:VEVENT
END:VCALENDAR
```

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch eine Idee wieso mir der Exchange 2007 die Termin-Definition löscht?


----------



## Back2toxic (16. Juli 2010)

Es gibt Updates:
Gesendete E-Mail in text/plain. Normal wird sie natürlich über multipart/alternative versandt

```
This is a multi-part message in MIME format

--mhbYDV9ZVa3fYwM=_sgXlT5W68RPFOXQIZ
Content-Type: text/html;charset="iso-8859-1"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable

HTML-Gedöns


--mhbYDV9ZVa3fYwM=_sgXlT5W68RPFOXQIZ
Content-Type: text/plain;charset="iso-8859-1"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable

Plaintext-Gedöns


--mhbYDV9ZVa3fYwM=_sgXlT5W68RPFOXQIZ
Content-Type: text/calendar;method=REQUEST;name="meeting.ics";charset="iso-8859-1"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
Content-class: urn:content-classes:calendarmessage
Content-Transfer-Encoding: 8bit

BEGIN:VCALENDAR
VERSION:2.0
METHOD:REQUEST
PRODID:meine ProdID BEGIN:VTIMEZONE
TZID:(GMT+01.00) Sarajevo/Warsaw/Zagreb
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-TZID:2
BEGIN:STANDARD
DTSTART:16010101T030000
TZOFFSETFROM:+0200
TZOFFSETTO:+0100
RRULE:FREQ=3DYEARLY;WKST=3DMO;INTERVAL=3D1;BYMONTH=3D10;BYDAY=3D-1SU
END:STANDARD
BEGIN:DAYLIGHT
DTSTART:16010101T020000
TZOFFSETFROM:+0100
TZOFFSETTO:+0200
RRULE:FREQ=3DYEARLY;WKST=3DMO;INTERVAL=3D1;BYMONTH=3D3;BYDAY=3D-1SU
END:DAYLIGHT
END:VTIMEZONE
BEGIN:VEVENT
DTSTAMP:20100716T122109Z
DTSTART;TZID=3D"(GMT+01.00) Sarajevo/Warsaw/Zagreb":20100731T200000
SUMMARY:Einladung zur Konferenz
UID:3iMediaSwyxConferenceExtension3673
ORGANIZER;CN=3D""Test"":MAILTO:XXX@XXX.de
LOCATION:
DTEND;TZID=3D"(GMT+01.00) Sarajevo/Warsaw/Zagreb":20100731T210000
DESCRIPTION: TextTextText\N Text SEQUENCE:0
PRIORITY:5
CLASS:
CREATED:20100716T122109Z
LAST-MODIFIED:20100716T122109Z
STATUS:CONFIRMED
TRANSP:OPAQUE
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-BUSYSTATUS:BUSY
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-INSTTYPE:0
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-INTENDEDSTATUS:BUSY
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-ALLDAYEVENT:FALSE
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-IMPORTANCE:1
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-OWNERAPPTID:1609332695
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-APPT-SEQUENCE:0
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-ATTENDEE-CRITICAL-CHANGE:20100716T122109Z
X-MICROSOFT-CDO-OWNER-CRITICAL-CHANGE:20100716T122109z
BEGIN:VALARM
ACTION:DISPLAY
DESCRIPTION:REMINDER
TRIGGER;RELATED=3DSTART:-PT15M00H15M00S
END:VALARM
END:VEVENT
END:VCALENDAR

--mhbYDV9ZVa3fYwM=_sgXlT5W68RPFOXQIZ--
```


----------

